
Struggle with Self-Control? Take Yourself Out of the Equation - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/10/smarter-living/improve-self-control.html
======
oprah2018
When I was a kid, we simply didn't have dessert after meals. Ever. Everyone
was skinny.

